# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  sos display off Behringer DEQ-2496

## upskirter

Παιδια καλησπερα εχω τον Behringer DEQ-2496 και τον δουλευω στο σταθμο μου σε μια διακοπη ρευματος εσβησαν τα γραμματα  στην οθονη τα φωτα και ο υπολοιπος κομπρεσορας λειτουργει κανονικα απο την αντιπροσωπεια μου ειπαν να κοιταξω τις τασεις στο τροφοδοτικο τα 30 βολτ που χρειαζεται η οθονη να δουλεψει και τις ασφαλειες ανοιξα το μηχανημα βρηκα και το διαγραμμα του τροφοδοτικου ολες οι τασεις ειναι οκ ασφαλειες δεν βρηκα  αν καποιος μπορει να με βοηθησει τον ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

